# Dealers wanted



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

Killer Stabs is now accepting dealer inquiries...pm for details


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

second generation 12" Killer Vibes in black/red shipping next week...


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

pm's answered...


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

any pics?


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

just of the first generation vibe... will have the 2nd gen pics up this week...you can see the gen 1 at archeryreview.com...


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

will have the pics up on the 9th of aug.


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)




----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)




----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)




----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice:wink:


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt for a great company


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

Thank you sir...


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

very nice looking stab's


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Jason Whats it take pm me the details.Thanks Bill


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

thanks kennie


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Brian S (Dec 23, 2005)

nice looking what are the made out of?


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

6061 aluminum, anodized with an acrylic rod thru the center which is rubberized...


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt :thumbs_up


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

having my custom stab done as we speak cant wait......:wink:


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

a.m. bump for a great guy


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)




----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

Skull camo Vibes are here.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Jason , I love my stab that is killer man great job, well worth the wait. I know where to go for now on thanks again. [The skull camo is mine]


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

thanks Bill, im glad you like it...that was a good design idea you had on your stab....it looks so good I want a skull bow to go with the stab!


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

i just wonder how a red insert would look (down the road) to change it up from time to time


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

think it would look sharp...


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

12" and 9" Reaper Woods Vibe's and 8" Killer Hunters, 9" Skulz Vibe's, 8" Skulz Killer Hunter's coming soon...pre-order now....


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Jason is a first class guy to deal with. If you can think it up, he can make it. Thanks again.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Jason i recieved my stab in the mail today......GREAT JOB its awesome thanks again


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Jason, Pm sent


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Man my stab is awesome it matches my bow perfect. Best stab i have shot.


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

The 9" hunter stabs in skulz and reaper woods will be ready next week. $54.99 for the skulz. $59.99 for the Reaper Woods. Shipped


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

Pm's answered.


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

P.m.'s answered.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Jason, il get that picture to you soon. Thanks Bill


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt for a great product and guy


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)

pms answered


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Iv been handing out your cards Jason


----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)




----------



## killerstabs (May 22, 2010)




----------

